

Making authenticated API calls to Twitter using PHP and JQuery - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/02/authenticating-twitter-api-calls-with-php-and-jquery/

======
mootymoots
Has anyone developed any interesting Twitter mashups out there?

